# Ceiling Old&New Paint Issue



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

Even if you had a container of the original paint, touch-ups that match perfectly are rare.

Depending on how far you went with the new paint and the style of your home you might get away with a ceiling medallion.


----------



## mustangmike3789 (Apr 10, 2011)

Trying to touch up old faded or dirty paint with new paint can be difficult. Paints get dirty, loses sheen and fade over time. You are also brushing over an area that could have been rolled or sprayed which could cause the texture of the finished paint to look a little different. I don't think that HD is the best choice when it come to matching paint.


----------



## HDPaintPro (Dec 6, 2010)

Hey Tasmisr.

I am a paint associate at The Home Depot here in Atlanta. A couple of things to consider...

Was the sample in the BEHR ULTRA? It is not a "dead flat" but a matte flat - which will dry a little different than the existing paint. Looking straight on at the touched up area - does the color seem to be right on? If so, then just have HD duplicate the formula into their BEHR FLAT sample and see how that works.

Another thought is to get a little "touch-up" roller and feather the area out from the center. As you move away from the touched up area - roll until the roller runs dry. This fading out method might do the trick.

Lastly, because of different techniques in applying paint (spraying vs rolling) you may have no choice but to paint the whole ceiling.

I hope this helped.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 1, 2007)

Touch ups require a lot of things going in their favor to work and it sounds like you are missing just about every ingredient of that recipe. 

I suggest you either paint the entire ceiling or pay a professional to handle this task, of course you could always just live with the imperfection until you are ready to have it done right. 

Touching up the next day can sometimes be an impossibility much less X amount of time later, lighting and angles will play a factor and sheen will also so will application method.


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

I quilt. I bring this up because if I make a minor mistake in a quilt my eye goes directly to it whenever I look at it. Others never see it unless I point it out. 

It might be something you can live with until you re-paint the rooms. I'm normally a perfectionist, but this might be a good time for a good enough effort. After all, How many times have you gone to a friends house and noticed the ceiling?


----------

